# Fake jintropin -lab results



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

here we go again :death:

human norm 0----3

lab test 0,6 NO GH AT ALL


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

be very careful buying anything Chinese made - they fake everything - and even some labs have torrid conditions - the Chinese have even faked Eggs !!!! alot of crap gets into the supply chain - and god knows what they would find if they tested the meat products there !!


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

as i said b4 i havent bought it lads sending vials to poland where one person do blood test after injecting 10iu so putin as informative so people dont get rip off


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is important as i know a few who are using this and being told it is genuine from GenSci


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@B-50 you really are the man, thanks for posting all these!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Was the powder loose or as a puc in these vials ? Do you remember ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

looks like a PUC in the left vial


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought GenShi was the legit lab from over there ? Or is that just for AAS ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I thought GenShi was the legit lab from over there ? Or is that just for AAS ?


GenSci are a legit GH manufacturer and the original Jintropin was one of the best out there until they where stopped from exporting after operation raw deal, these are fakes but many have been told they are coming through the back door of GenSci this lab tests proves they are not and that they are fakes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> GenSci are a legit GH manufacturer and the original Jintropin was one of the best out there until they where stopped from exporting after operation raw deal, these are fakes but many have been told they are coming through the back door of GenSci this lab tests proves they are not and that they are fakes.


Are they a totally different lab to GenShi then ?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

will update photo of legit jin which is on export in ukraine pharmacy

yes these fake was solid powder like all gh lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Are they a totally different lab to GenShi then ?


I had a scout about, Gen-Shi appear to be completely different, and as far as I can tell, they don't do peptides of any kind. Even got their own website, which is a bit weird for an UGL.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Are they a totally different lab to GenShi then ?


GenShi and GenSci are two different companies.

-GenSci, as above make legit GH but there are fakes as the test proves.

-GenShi, make legit AAS and ancillaries.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I have a vial of jin in my fridge still where the powder is loose. I thought it was suspect. Or the puc broke. But it's way to broken IMO


----------

